# 2009 S2



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking at purchasing an S2 for my wife and need an opinion or two.Competitive Cyclist has a closeout on a 2009 frame with mostly Rival the exception being the crank which is FSA SL-K crank for $2700.Is it a decent deal or not? I did some looking into the crank and found it's not held in the highest regard.She rides between 25-75m a week so its not going to get abused all that much just leery of replacing something in the future if it fails.She's really looking forward to a new ride and after 6 years on a Specialized Dolce and there's probably no talking her out of pulling the trigger


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

A year and a half ago I paid $2800 for the S2 frame, fork, and seatpost. I think $2700 for a complete S2 is a good deal. I have the FSA cranks and they have not given me any problems whatsoever. I have put about 10,000 miles on them.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I paid $2340 for a 2009 S2 frame + fork + seat post last October. It think it's a great deal that you can get the whole bike for $2700.

Do her rides involve lots of hills? I find my S2 really excels on flats, but doesn't climb as well as other bikes I have ridden in the past.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I would do two things. First, email competitive cyclist and find out what is ACTUALLY on the bike. Get the full parts list from them. A friend ordered a bike from them earlier this year on closeout and the components differed a bit from what was listed. (It wasn't "bad" different, just different, i.e. different carbon bars)

2 - a cheap, reliable replacement crank (think SRAM force) can be had on ebay for very decent prices. Considering the deal otherwise, just buy the bike and upgrade the crank - OR email CC and ask them if they will upgrade it for you for a decent price. Doesn't hurt to ask.

Good luck.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

I just picked one up from cc about 2 mos ago. So far I really enjoy the bike.
I hope you ordered it b/c I think they're sold out.


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

I just picked one up from cc about 2 mos ago. So far I really enjoy the bike.
I hope you ordered it b/c I think they're sold out.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

The SLK Light crankset is a highly popular crankset. Like everything, some people like it, and others don't. I've heard it's a bit flexy, but have one myself and don't notice that. I'm a smaller rider (5'4" and 137#), so I don't really put out the pure power to flex something unless it is super flexy. 

Competitive may also allow you to swap out the crankset for something else if you'd like, albeit possibly with a small upcharge. I purchased a closeout bike from them recently and changed out the stem, bars, and seat post for different sizes (same model) and the crankset for a standard instead of the advertised double. They were really great to deal with on that and still had it shipped out the following day.

She'll love the S2. I've got one as my main road bike and absolutely love it.


----------

